# Fantails



## John F V (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello everyone,
as my interest in colour genetics grows the more interesting colours my fantails are breeding. The more I learn the more questions I have. 
So I joined this forum in the hope of getting questions answered to get me on my way.
This pair are bred down from recessive whites but they have some colour.
So far they bred 2 recessive whites (bull eyes)
Next round were 2 blacks, one has one white flight,
next round one is a brown spread cock and the other is a khaki spread hen. (I think). (pictured below the parents)
So I'm guessing the cock is a blue spread dilute split for brown or a blue spread split for dilute brown. Don't know how the white works
The hen I'm guessing is a brown spread, with all the white.
Any thoughts would be appreciated.
John


----------

